# Alpha Legion Stealth Team



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I'm reading through Legion again and was wondering, is the Stealth Team in power armour, or do they wear a form of scout armour? 

I only ask because I'm trying to figure out what to use for my scouts/operatives in my Alpha Legion army, for a big squad I'm going to use Tallarn desert raiders, but for the sniper squad I can't decide on whether to use normal scout models but with some green stuff scarves etc or make the Alpha Legion Stealth team from the novel but I'm not entirely sure whether they'd work if I had power armour wearing models scouting.


----------

